# WG Art



## Axof (Jul 16, 2007)

I have plenty of my very own WG 3D art. It is often a bit of gothic theme (the original sizes are 3000x2000).
I have no intention to create and maintain web page, but I would like to put it somewhere. If you have some sugestions, let me know.

Here is one sample:







View attachment mirror_small.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 16, 2007)

Nicely done, Axof! If you don't want to do the web page thing, you can always put a bunch of them into a zip file, post the zip file on Rapidshare, then share the URL with us.

Another idea is opening an account on the DeviantArt site. I think all you have to do is upload them. The site does all the page work.


----------



## Tassel (Jul 16, 2007)

Now that's a nice butt! Also have you thought of posting your art on Deviant ART? Since they can help you host your work on-line.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 16, 2007)

I second Deviantart. There is also a sizable plus size art community.


www.deviantart.com


----------



## Axof (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you for good sugestion. I will check the devianart. But do they allow for some mild nudity?
I am trying to learn from old painters such as Rembrandt/Rubens/Vermeer about lights and contrast and apply this to 3D.... there is a long way.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 17, 2007)

yes they allow some mild nudity if you tag that work as Mature, and provide a separate image thumbnail preview denoting it as such. 3D art is abound on devart as well, so its all good.


----------



## Discodave (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats a very cool image indeed. And ive recently moved my stuff on deviant art. And so far had no problem. So i would agree with everyone and say put your stuff up there. look forward to seeing more of your work
Discodave


----------



## BackNickelBack (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice.

You could also post your artwork at Altafat, they have site-hosted galleries.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm more of an "Apple" man myself, but I certainly appreciate your stuff.


----------



## plumpum (Jul 17, 2007)

VERY VERY sexy! PLEASE post more!:eat2:


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome, very nice pear shape.


----------



## Axof (Jul 23, 2007)

I actually did post another image, but now it says my messages has to be approved by moderator and the message didn't appear. Well, maybe you are right, I have to look for a site.
I registered at devianart but I am not quite sure how this work. What is a subscription and what is difference between free registration and subscription?
Do I submit print or submit deviation?






This one is called "Queen and her two helpers"


----------



## Axof (Jul 23, 2007)

The site is http://axof.deviantart.com/
I will up some more images later.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 23, 2007)

nice stuff man. you need a deviant art page.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 23, 2007)

Axof said:


> I actually did post another image, but now it says my messages has to be approved by moderator and the message didn't appear. Well, maybe you are right, I have to look for a site.
> I registered at devianart but I am not quite sure how this work. What is a subscription and what is difference between free registration and subscription?
> Do I submit print or submit deviation?
> 
> ...



Welcome to the boards, Axof. I have to say, the queen of this piece looks strongly like a regular on these boards! :huh:


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 24, 2007)

Very little difference between free and subscribed. Unless you want to sell professionally printed copies of your work online, don't submit things as prints. Submit it as deviations under whatever category you feel is best.


----------



## Cypress_bbw (Aug 21, 2007)

Axof said:


> The site is http://axof.deviantart.com/
> I will up some more images later.



I love DA!!!! Great art on Gaining and Feedees!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Cypress_bbw (Aug 21, 2007)

http://cypressbbw.deviantart.com/

Thats my site there on the wonderful DA. I also posted some belly pictures there.  Enjoy. Might post them here on Dimensions too...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 21, 2007)

This is probably the best 3D art depicting the larger figure I have ever seen.

Most depictions don't look realistic at all, but this looks decently real, if a little too perfectly smooth. Still, very impressive.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 22, 2007)

This is some great work.


----------



## Axof (Aug 26, 2007)

I put some more art at the 
http://axof.devianart.com

P.S. Cypress_bbw, you are certainly an inspiration


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 27, 2007)

Truly fantastic stuff brother! I especially like the Queen's helpers. What program did you use for this, what's the polycount, and how long did it take?

-Ty


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 27, 2007)

Those 2 pictures look wonderful to me. Thats why I'm looking for new people to Act with anyone who has AOL Please instant message me


----------



## Kbbig (Dec 23, 2008)

I am bumping this for the sole reason that I just discovered his pictures, and they blew me away. These are some of the most realistic 3D pics I've ever seen about weight gain and SSBBW's. Check out "Have you been eating my food?" and "Flawed Escape". Terrific (and smokin' hot) artwork.

http://axof.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 23, 2008)

Definitely nicely done


----------



## VVET (Dec 24, 2008)

Axof said:


> I put some more art at the
> http://axof.devianart.com
> 
> P.S. Cypress_bbw, you are certainly an inspiration



It's quite hard to think of any art that I like better.
Definitely looking forward to more, thanks


----------



## FA Painter (Dec 28, 2008)

I just found this (thanks for bumping it kbbig).
That's terrific artwork.
What app do you use?
Great shadows and depth.
(Really nice bellies, too.)
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 28, 2008)

I joined Deviantart.com because of your work:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 30, 2008)

That is a very appealing picture thanks for posting


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 6, 2009)

Mad rendering skilzzz


----------



## Mikey (Jan 6, 2009)

Axof said:


> I put some more art at the
> http://axof.devianart.com
> 
> P.S. Cypress_bbw, you are certainly an inspiration



Your work is phenomenal!!


----------



## captaincane99 (Jan 10, 2009)

Simply amazing.


----------



## The-Upright-Man (Jan 10, 2009)

Truly fantastic


----------

